# My entry for this month...



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

This is my entry for this month...I'm not expecting to win but I wanted a pic in there anyway so I went and looked back through some old ones. I really need to get out the camera!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I like this


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh! So pretty! Looks like a Spanish dancer with skirts twirling.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Thanks all! Unfortunately he passed away after never fully recovering from columnaris. RIP Alexander the Great


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww, that is sad!


----------

